# Keeping right arm tucked....HOW??



## Khamelion (Apr 17, 2013)

It's been just over a year of lessons now and my swing has come on in leaps and bounds, but as many bad habits as I had hard coded into my brain, decoding the rubbish is a hard process and I'm struggling at present with keeping my right arm tucked.

Now tucked might suggest one thing to one person and something different to another but what I'm getting at is keeping my right elbow close to, if not touching my right hip through my down swing.

You see with the bad habits I had (have) I have the tendency to extend my arms way earlier than I should be creating a out to in path just before impact, this has the knock on effect of me spinning out early and my bad shot now is a straight push to the left, if I stick with the shot, I end up with a fade.

But I really want to groove the in to out path and start hitting draws. I have done it during my lessons, but has anyone got a drill that will help keep my right arm at my side on the down swing?


----------



## lyden (Apr 17, 2013)

If you hold your right wrist angle you won't cast the club (causing a slice), but to keep this angle your right arm must be tucked in, so your wrist will automatically cure the problem and give you more speed through impact. In my years of lessons though this has been the most difficult thing to get right. You should also feel like your pulling the club not throwing it.

Loads of YouTube videos search for golf lag.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 17, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			It's been just over a year of lessons now and my swing has come on in leaps and bounds, but as many bad habits as I had hard coded into my brain, decoding the rubbish is a hard process and I'm struggling at present with keeping my right arm tucked.

Now tucked might suggest one thing to one person and something different to another but what I'm getting at is keeping my right elbow close to, if not touching my right hip through my down swing.

You see with the bad habits I had (have) I have the tendency to extend my arms way earlier than I should be creating a out to in path just before impact, this has the knock on effect of me spinning out early and my bad shot now is a straight push to the left, if I stick with the shot, I end up with a fade.

But I really want to groove the in to out path and start hitting draws. I have done it during my lessons, but has anyone got a drill that will help keep my right arm at my side on the down swing?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds very similar to what I went through and I 'think' I'm onto the right tracks now. 

What you have to remember, and what took me a little while to get my head round, is starting the swing in the correct sequence. 

If you start down by turning your hips, your arms will drop naturally, rather than starting down from the top and throwing to the outside. It took me ages to get this right.

I said in a thread yesterday, I've always been a fader. Since I started lessons, my shape has gone from fade, to straight (ish), to a push and now a push draw.

The thought my pro wanted me to think at transition, as my hips begin to turn is right shoulder down, right elbow in...... And keep turning.

My bad shot is now a pull. Today, at the range my bad shot was a draw, where the ball starts straight and draws left, all because I stop turning.


----------



## freddielong (Apr 17, 2013)

The cure all drill put an iron cover or something similar under your right arm level with the middle of your bicep and hit balls on the range it will feel strange at first really helps timing and rotation


----------



## granters (Apr 17, 2013)

I think more of keeping my elbows close together during the swing. It's my only swing thought and keeps me from spinning out early,plus its easier to visualise


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 18, 2013)

lyden said:



			You should also feel like your pulling the club not throwing it..
		
Click to expand...

Yup the guy teaching me has explained that, damn hard to do though.



Gareth said:



			What you have to remember, and what took me a little while to get my head round, is starting the swing in the correct sequence. 

If you start down by turning your hips, your arms will drop naturally, rather than starting down from the top and throwing to the outside. It took me ages to get this right.
		
Click to expand...

From what I've been told by my teaching pro, it's not a turning of the hips but more a whole left side slide and then when you plant you left heel straightening the leg the hips automatically move out the way allowing the release.



freddielong said:



			The cure all drill put an iron cover or something similar under your right arm level with the middle of your bicep and hit balls on the range it will feel strange at first really helps timing and rotation
		
Click to expand...

I would guess that this drill is done with half swings just so you can get the feel, as if you try this on a full swing, the swing will end up very flat and you'll end up creating more problems than it would be trying to solve.


----------

